# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  نموذج لعقد إيجار محل تجارى

## هيثم الفقى

نموذج لعقد إيجار محل تجارى بكامل
أدواته ومعداته ومنقولاته ( إيجار بالجدك )

محرر بتاريخ ... / .. / ... بين كل من :
السيد / ............... المقيم .............. ( طرف أول مؤجر )
السيد / ............... المقيم.............. ( طرف ثان مستأجر )

بعد أن أقر بأهليتهما للتصرف والتعاقد ، اتفقا على ما يلى :
اولاً : بموجب هذا العقد قد أجر الطرف الأول للطرف الثانى ما هو محل تجارى 
( يذكر اسم المحل ) بكامل أدواته ومنقولاته الكائن بالعقار رقم ..........
ثانياً : مدة الإيجار :
مدة هذا الإيجار ...... تبدأ من ../ .. / .. وتنتهي في .. / .. / .. قابلة للتجديد لمدة أخرى مماثلة ،ما لم يحصل تنبيه من أحد الطرفين على الآخر بإنذار على يد محضر قبل إنهاء مدة الإيجار أو أية مدة مجددة بـ ......... على الأقل . هذا ويلزم بتسليم المحل بكامل محتوياته من منقولات ومعدات ، طبقاً للقائمة المرفقة بالعقد والمزيلة بتوقيعه بمجرد انتهاء عقد الإيجار وتسليم المحل بالحالة التى كانت عليها وقت التعاقد .
ثالثاً : القيمة الايجارية :
اتفق الطرفان بأن القيمة الإيجارية هى ....... جنيهاً تدفع مقدماً كل أول شهر بموجب إيصال مزيل بتوقيع الطرف الأول .
رابعاً : قيمة استهلاك الكهرباء والمياه تكون على عاتق المستأجر الطرف الثانى .
خامساً : التنازل والتأجير من الباطن :
لا يحق للطرف الثانى أن يؤجر من الباطن أو يتنازل عن كل المكان المؤجر أو جزء منه أو من المنقولات أو المعدات . وفى حالة مخالفته لهذا الحظر، يحق للطرف الأول فسخ هذا العقد .
سادساً : الإخلاء قبل الميعاد : إذا رغب الطرف الثانى فىترك المكان قبل انتهاء المدة الباقية من العقد ، يلزم بأن يدفع للمؤجر الإيجار عن كل المدة الباقية .
سابعاً : يتعهد الطرف الثانى بعدم إجراء أية تعديلات بالعين بالإضافة أو التغيير فى النشاط المعد لتلك الإجارة .
ثامناً : يقر الطرف الثانى بأنه مسئول مسئولية تامة عن أية سرقة أو حريق للأدوات والمعدات والمنقولات أو أية أضرار تحدث بالعين .
تاسعاً : تعتبر الأدوات والمعدات والمنقولات الخاصة بالمحل والمدونة بالقائمة المرفقة بالعقد أمانة فى يد المستأجر يلزم بإثبات وجودها إذا طلب منه ذلك ، كما يتعهد بدفع قيمة كل قطعة تم فقدها والقيمة تحدد بحسب ما هو موضح بالقائمة .
عاشراً : مخالفة أى بند من بنود هذا العقد يعتبر مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه بدون تنبيه أو إنذار .
حادى عشر : كل نزاع ينشأ عن تفسير بند من بنود هذا العقد تكون محكمة ...... هى المختصة .
ثانى عشر : تحرر هذا العقد من نسختين بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بها وقت اللزوم .

طرف أول / مؤجر ......................... طرف ثانى / مستأجر

* ملحوظة : يرفق بالعقد كشف بالمنقولات يبين فيه ، الأدوات والمعدات والمنقولات وثمن كل منها ، وأن المسـتأجر استلمها بحالة جيدة ، ويتعهد بردها بانتهاء مدة الإيجارة

----------

